# Business KelvinHughes Charts for sale



## gadgee (Jul 24, 2005)

I see that the company KH Charts is up for sale. The navigators amongst us will recognise the name. So if you have £60m to £100m to spare!

http://www.altassets.net/private-eq.../eci-partners-puts-kh-charts-up-for-sale.html


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
On the subject of Charts is there anywhere one can get Used BA Charts!?

Yours aye,

slick


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Slick google BA Charts alot of companies come up


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

slick said:


> All,
> On the subject of Charts is there anywhere one can get Used BA Charts!?
> 
> Yours aye,
> ...


Have you tried Argentina?

John T


----------

